# Benefit of two dogs exercising each other



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I met up with the owner of my 5 month old puppy's sibling today. The two pups are sisters and played together in the park for about 1.5 hours. Jumping, wrestling, chasing, chewing, and slashing in the fountain pool.

After the 1.5 hours, I brought my puppy back home and she fell asleep for a good 2-3 hours.

After her nap, when I took her for a walk, she was a calm as a buddhist monk! No pulling on leash, not even when other dogs walked by. Completely at peace and submissive as she trotted around town. It was like a dog supremely content and relaxed.

I'm almost thinking it's worth the hassle of getting another dog sooner rather than later, because if the two dogs get along, they could just exercise each other 1-2 hours a day. Is this a realistic assumption?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've always been an advocate of having one puppy or even one dog at a time. 

I got another dog so my first dog could have a 'friend'. But you should only get another dog if YOU yourself want it. Because it's more than double the work (for me it was). I had to train them separately, walk them separately, feed them separately etc etc..

Besides, I think the novelty of another dog fades after a while and I don't think they'll end up wearing each other out the way your pup did with his sibling. Keeping up with the play-dates with other dogs is a better option...IMO


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

While mine will play with each other, more often then not, they look to me and DW for fun and games. My males will lay on the floor and play the bite game and out in the yard, all four will play chase whoever has the toy, but usually they are pushing a toy/ball at me and DW. Having two (or more) can be fun, but I doubt you will see the results you are hoping for long term.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

We have 3 and its high speed epicness!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have always had more than one dog. My dogs herd each other, and run together often...it doesn't take away the bond I share with them as individuals. I think my pups have been so easy because they have older dogs to learn from that only dogs can teach. Even my dog with 'issues' didn't pass those onto the puppy. 
As long as there is no bullying or over the top behavior, I see no problem with dogs romping together. 
Though random dogs trying to play is setting them up for failure. They need to have a relationship to keep it peaceful(even then, supervision is key)


----------



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have two and they do great together. They wear each other out, and the older one keeps the pup out of trouble. My older dog has issues with being afraid of just about anything new, and the pup has helped her realize that the world isn't so scary. He plays with stuff she's afraid of and she realizes that it isn't so scary after all. He is more relaxed in social situations and helps her to relax as well. It's made a big difference in her life and I appreciate the fact that they exercise each other to an extent.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My 9 month old puppy and 2 year old pit mix spend a LOT of time chasing each other and wrestling each other. I also appreciate my adults (8 year old mix and 6 year old GSD) when I have a puppy, they really help show the puppy the ropes. My adult GSD is a very calm, confident, stable dog who is very well mannered and low key in the house so he's a great example for a GSD puppy (and every time I have a GSD puppy or foster dog, they worship him).


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I have always had more than one dog. My dogs herd each other, and run together often...it doesn't take away the bond I share with them as individuals. I think my pups have been so easy because they have older dogs to learn from that only dogs can teach. Even my dog with 'issues' didn't pass those onto the puppy.
> As long as there is no bullying or over the top behavior, I see no problem with dogs romping together.
> Though random dogs trying to play is setting them up for failure. They need to have a relationship to keep it peaceful(even then, supervision is key)


I agree, Jane. When I first got Orick I had two other rescue boys, both very stable, and the three of them used to play so well. We lost the oldest two one right after the other last fall, and got a retired brood bitch so Orick would not be alone. She is extremely DA (which we are working on), and she would rather stalk the dogs in the yard adjoining the back of our lot than play with Orick, although she does try and play with him in the house. I am fencing off the back half of our lot, should be done soon, and I think her mind hopefully will shift off of the neighbor's dogs and play with Orick, poor guy. 'Course I don't know why I'm worried about him--he is on the move constantly, hunting rabbits and squirrels. He probably won't play with her, anyway!

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy, healthy, and tired

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=228994&stc=1&d=1406477862


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If I were you I would wait until your puppy is at least a year old before bringing in another puppy or dog. You need time to bond with your puppy, get to know your puppy, train your puppy and give your puppy all of your attention. Plus, if your puppy is a year old and is well behaved then he could help you raise your next puppy/dog. 

I LOVE having 2 dogs, it's GREAT. They play all day and they cuddle at night, they are the best of friends and they can wear each other out better than I can but my dogs are 4 years apart in age. My 5 year old GSD GREATLY helped me raise my Dalmatian puppy. My GSD is very well behaved, he listens, he's really laid back and never gets into trouble and that really helped shape my Dalmatian into a well behaved, calmer puppy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have two dogs but Jazzy has 0 interest in playing with Delgado, so I bring him once a week to my parents to interact and play with their dogs. He comes home tired and happy and I enjoy watching him run and play and yes there are moments I wish he could do that every day.

Part of me would love a third dog, one that would play with Delgado but we're at our limit now so I'm going to have to wait


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've considered getting another dog for the past year. After boarding Shadow over vacation with another dog, now I'm really considering it. He came home a happy, tired dog who ran his friend into the ground playing 24/7 for a week.
The only problem is finding the "right" dog who has the same endless drive to play.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My 5 year old GSD GREATLY helped me raise my Dalmatian puppy. My GSD is very well behaved, he listens, he's really laid back and never gets into trouble and that really helped shape my Dalmatian into a well behaved, calmer puppy.


I agree. My Lacy dog doesn't even know he had the option of failing a recall. As a pup, he'd follow my GSD around!


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Exact same experience we have with our 7-month-old, he's just great when he's had time to spend with another dog (or two), running around and wrestling. We're lucky that my in-laws and my sister-in-law have young dogs who come over often since our yard is large and all three end up being perfect angels for the rest of the evening.

We are probably going to get another GSD (female) when Hans is 2-3 years old.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 6 dogs, soon to be 7, and the great thing is they all not only keep each other company, but they get the dog park experience anytime they want it, and I have found that none of my dogs have ever preferred the company of the other dogs over me, I am still the big Kahuna.


----------

